
Show HN: Bot to make anyone fall in love with you - RizkSaade
http://m.me/36LoveQuestions
======
RizkSaade
A psychological study claimed that 36 specific questions could make anyone two
people fall in love. This bot can help you get the questions!

Once done answering them all make sure to stare at each other for 4 minutes!

